# AFP National Police Check & Oversea certificate - confused finding it



## andrewcool (Jul 27, 2014)

I am applying Partner Visa onshore for my wife

Today I have received an email from the Immigration officer requesting 2 things and I have a couple of questions to ask

1) AFP National Police Check - As I was about to do it, it has the DOB/Birth and the other DOB/Birth + Fingerprint. Which one should I be choosing?

2) The other one is to get a certificate from HongKong but I am confused, thats the request below:

"Character requirements - Hong Kong Police Certificate

In order to be granted a visa for entry to Australia you must meet the character requirement. You must provide a police certificate from HK from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years (these 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been consecutive). Country-specific instructions on how to obtain a police clearance are at Character and police certificate requirements."

I went to the site and could not find the exact location where to obtain the certificate?

Your help and answer would be appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## lightningx (Dec 4, 2015)

1) No need for fingerprint check. I got the following instructions from DIBP about AFP police check:

POLICE CLEARANCES
An original National Police Clearance (NPC) from the Australian Federal Police (AFP) is required in the following circumstances:

A NPC from the AFP is required for any visa applicant (including dependants) who is over 16 years of age and who has resided in Australia cumulatively for twelve months or more. Given that 12 months must have elapsed since the applicant has turned 16, a NPC will only need to be obtained for applicants who are over the age of 17.
If you have included a dependant child/children (who is currently under the age of 18) as part of this application, the sponsor must also provide a NPC from the AFP.

You have two options for submitting your application to the Australian Federal Police:

Online:
https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/

Select Commonwealth Purpose/Employment in Section 2.3 Purpose Type (drop down box) and then Immigration /citizenship; in Purpose of Check (drop down box)
Select Name Check Only in Section 1: Type of check required

A downloadable form:
https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/static/images/afp/afp_online_form.pdf

Select Name Check Only in Section 1: Type of Check Required
Select Code Number 33 (Immigration/Citizenship) in Section 8) Purpose of Check

Important information to note for all applicants:

You must apply to Australian Federal Police (AFP), not your state's police force
You must include all variations of names used and known by including those listed in your passport (maiden, name changed by deed poll etc)
A fingerprint check is not required
Do not request the police certificate be forwarded directly to the department. Please send the NPC along with identifying information to the department after you have received your National Police Certificate (NPC) from the Australian Federal Police (AFP).

For further information on fees and submitting your application refer to National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police

2) For hong kong check, in the link you provided, just choose Hong Kong SAR. Here's the link:
Hong Kong (SAR of China)


----------



## andrewcool (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks Lightningx, that was helpful

However, I want to ask that the Hong Kong police clearance require me to send them the finger print copy so do I go for the Fingerprint check anyway for the AFP so she can get the copy?

Or she can request a fingerprint test separately and then attach the copy along and send it to Hong Kong?



lightningx said:


> 1) No need for fingerprint check. I got the following instructions from DIBP about AFP police check:
> 
> POLICE CLEARANCES
> An original National Police Clearance (NPC) from the Australian Federal Police (AFP) is required in the following circumstances:
> ...


----------



## avily20145 (Mar 1, 2015)

andrewcool said:


> Thanks Lightningx, that was helpful
> 
> However, I want to ask that the Hong Kong police clearance require me to send them the finger print copy so do I go for the Fingerprint check anyway for the AFP so she can get the copy?
> 
> Or she can request a fingerprint test separately and then attach the copy along and send it to Hong Kong?


Hi there I just done my Hong Kong police clearance still in process I hope soon I get it you can download application you will need to do your fingerprints ring your local police station make appointment cost 46.00 then get bank draft go to bendigo its cheap $10.00 plus 210 hkd put in a ems envople and send it off good luck


----------



## avily20145 (Mar 1, 2015)

avily20145 said:


> Hi there I just done my Hong Kong police clearance still in process I hope soon I get it you can download application you will need to do your fingerprints ring your local police station make appointment cost 46.00 then get bank draft go to bendigo its cheap $10.00 plus 210 hkd put in a ems envople and send it off good luck


If you like more info please try send me private message glad to give more advice


----------



## lightningx (Dec 4, 2015)

andrewcool said:


> Thanks Lightningx, that was helpful
> 
> However, I want to ask that the Hong Kong police clearance require me to send them the finger print copy so do I go for the Fingerprint check anyway for the AFP so she can get the copy?
> 
> ?


No, don't do more than what is required. They said name check, just give them name check. Why go through extra hassle and give away your private fingerprints, risk complications like having your fingerprints retaken because it does not match standards, extra processing time, possibly extra fees.... etc?


----------



## andrewcool (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey there

It's good you did yours and its on the progress, but we are stuck for what to do for this section and we wanna make sure we do it right

So may I ask, what documents or stuffs did you post to Hong Kong other than fingerprint documents? Like, did you have to post your photocopy passport? Hong Kong ID? Referral letter from CO for the request of Hong Kong Police Certificate?? etc



avily20145 said:


> Hi there I just done my Hong Kong police clearance still in process I hope soon I get it you can download application you will need to do your fingerprints ring your local police station make appointment cost 46.00 then get bank draft go to bendigo its cheap $10.00 plus 210 hkd put in a ems envople and send it off good luck


True, I understand what you mean, thanks for that. 
So after we fill in the form online, can we go to the police station and show them the 3 form of ID and pay in cash and after that, we wait for 10 days to be posted for the certificate or?



lightningx said:


> No, don't do more than what is required. They said name check, just give them name check. Why go through extra hassle and give away your private fingerprints, risk complications like having your fingerprints retaken because it does not match standards, extra processing time, possibly extra fees.... etc?


----------



## andrewcool (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh and also, for the documents we need to provide to Hong Kong states:

"Provide: Application form, passport or Hong Kong ID card, and the original and photocopy of the referral letter from the Department office processing the application (see below).
Fingerprints for residents are taken at interview.
You must obtain and send fingerprints certified by the police agency in your country of residence. Include the name and rank of the certifying officer, the full name of the agency, and the certifying date."

Where is the application form as I cannot find it so that we can fill in and send it to?



lightningx said:


> 1) No need for fingerprint check. I got the following instructions from DIBP about AFP police check:
> 
> POLICE CLEARANCES
> An original National Police Clearance (NPC) from the Australian Federal Police (AFP) is required in the following circumstances:
> ...


----------



## fiontong (Dec 19, 2015)

avily20145 said:


> Hi there I just done my Hong Kong police clearance still in process I hope soon I get it you can download application you will need to do your fingerprints ring your local police station make appointment cost 46.00 then get bank draft go to bendigo its cheap $10.00 plus 210 hkd put in a ems envople and send it off good luck


I do the same thing as u in last week. How long will it take roughly?


----------



## hellobeb (Jul 3, 2016)

avily20145 said:


> Hi there I just done my Hong Kong police clearance still in process I hope soon I get it you can download application you will need to do your fingerprints ring your local police station make appointment cost 46.00 then get bank draft go to bendigo its cheap $10.00 plus 210 hkd put in a ems envople and send it off good luck


I am doing the HK police clearance for my registration as well. So you mean just visit the local police, tell them that we would like to have a fingerprint scan for overseas police clearance and pay for 46 dollars? 
Coz on SAPOL website, the fee charge page, fingerprint scan fee is $125 and I don't wanna pay that much on my 10 fingers.


----------



## fiontong (Dec 19, 2015)

hellobeb said:


> I am doing the HK police clearance for my registration as well. So you mean just visit the local police, tell them that we would like to have a fingerprint scan for overseas police clearance and pay for 46 dollars?
> Coz on SAPOL website, the fee charge page, fingerprint scan fee is $125 and I don't wanna pay that much on my 10 fingers.


Call the local police and the officer will provide the australia fingerprint office contact number to u. Need to make appointment and paid $46 upfront the counter.


----------

